# Tired phrases



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I am getting tired of hearing the phrase " At the end of the day" being said by every athlete on the planet. Every interview or at the end of every game,whatever they all seemingly use it. I wish they'd find something new to use already. Anyone else have a phrase that they're tired of hearing a ton of people use? It doesn't have to be sports related either,just a phrase you've grown tired of.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

how about "it is what it is" I can't stand that one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hilltopjack said:


> how about "it is what it is" I can't stand that one.


i hear ya there, i HATE when people say that.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

..............."So?"................


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i hate it when people say something rude then follow it up with "just saying"


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Business buzz phrases and golf related....but especially golf phrases used in business environments.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I hate seeing the terms fail, epic fail, epic, and owned.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

"wrap my head around it"


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

"going forward": 

Political speak for "You'll love what we're going to do to you next."


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Duh...............


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i hear ya there, i HATE when people say that.


It is, what it is.... Just sayin'


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

" my bad"
Never could stand that one


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

"Basically"

And so it begins...!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

who dey?? wth is that??lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Steelers win................


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

* "Whatever!"*


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

"heres your sign", jesus, how old is that? "get r done" ******* moto and "you might be a *******". if anyone is still saying any of this nonsense then they are stuck in the yesteryear. none of them are funny anymore if they were ever funny at all.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Having the press conference to say "I'm Innocent" especially when everyone knows you're guilty (Sports guys on 'roids, Reggie Bush, etc)....just fess up and go on!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> "heres your sign", jesus, how old is that? "get r done" ******* moto and "you might be a *******". if anyone is still saying any of this nonsense then they are stuck in the yesteryear. none of them are funny anymore if they were ever funny at all.


Come-on, That was funny when it first came out...."I don't care who you are"


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

When people say seen instead of saw. It isn't a phrase per se, but it's the most simple thing to understand.

"I seen two deer yesterday from my tree stand." 

At the end of the day, that drives me nuts.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

"Go Blue" is another that grinds my azz to the bone!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I hear ya and Same difference. How the **** can something be the same and different? and this guy at work that always says "Wifey" when describing his wife.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I think we should start saying some old ones. Where's the beef? You know what I mean Vern.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Really ANYTHING that comes out of the bosses mouth I'm tired of hearing!!!!!


*BLA BLA BLA*


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Every second or third word from a over paid athlete being interviewed is "You know"! Hell, if I knew, I wouldn't be listening!
Also, "thinking outside the box". What the hell does that mean??


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I have way too many and could go on for days buts here's four

say what,,,,whats up,,,,sweet,,,, and you are what you eat.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

"Do the math" or "Make no mistake" where did that come from???


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

WZZ UP Bro!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

When a multimillionaire athlete negotiates a contract and says..."I had to do whats best for my family"


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I kind of wonder why anyone tells me "no problem" after I tell them thank you.

Makes me feel like I created a problem and they want to let me know it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

jeffmo said:


> "Go Blue" is another that grinds my azz to the bone!!!!


Sounds painful, just sayin'


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

When people start a sentence with "In all honesty...." or "frankly..." Does this mean that everything they said up to that point was bullshit? Also "Think outside the box", or "We're going to be proactive". And most recently "A sea change". Wow they read Shakespeare.--Tim........................................................................................................................................


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

These are greatl So many are so commonly used on OGF. Makes me scared to say anything 

Now for my version of the most annoying story ever.

I seen 2 deer in the holler next to the crick. I tells myself "ya gotta do what ya gotta do". I shot and SMOKED one of them! Anymore (????) we aint see that many deers on the farm (not a farm, just a chunk of wooded land). you know what i'm sayin? you know what i'm sayin?

This story may continue when I think of more sayings or phrases that irk me.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

BrianSipe17 said:


> I hate seeing the terms fail, epic fail, epic, and owned.


I agree!!!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Had a boss that would say "what the suck" all the time. I just wanted to tell him to quit being a [email protected]#*y and use the "F".


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

snake69 said:


> * "Whatever!"*


This is definitely my no. 1, to me it means I'm not listening to your point of view


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Sounds painful, just sayin'


that was good!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

First & foremost................."BRO" I ain't your F*(&*^ "BRO" and I don't wanna be your "BRO"


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

a couple more that make me cringe..."my babies mama" or "my babies daddy"


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pipes530....
When someone says bro to me, I'll ask them their mom's name.....When they say Linda or Julie or any of a thousand names, I say, "well, my mom's name is Dolores so we *ARE NOT *bros"! (if it's someone I don't care for or don't even know!)Usually makes them think twice. Don't know what I'd say if they answered Dolores, probably say my mom's name is Margaret!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

snake69 said:


> Pipes530....
> When someone says bro to me, I'll ask them their mom's name.....When they say Linda or Julie or any of a thousand names, I say, "well, my mom's name is Dolores so we *ARE NOT *bros"! (if it's someone I don't care for or don't even know!)Usually makes them think twice. Don't know what I'd say if they answered Dolores, probably say my mom's name is Margaret!!


jesus! taking things a little too serious huh? i bet your a popular dude making many a new friend!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

People that say "a" at the end of a sentance and keep on talking. Or "and a".


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

"I'm not a racist, but..." When someone starts the statement with something like this, expect a racist statement for follow.

What about the folks that use "irregardless" instead of "irrespective" or "regardless".


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Listening to a multi million dollar athlete that has graduated through 4 years of high school and 4 years of college and not being able to understand 1 word he just said throughout a 5 minute interview. YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN..........Mark


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

A tired phrase and a tired behavior. 

Tired phrase - 'To be completely honest with you'.
Does that mean you haven't been, up to now? 

Tired behavior - the un-necessary use of vulgar language on a public forum. Is it cool, or did I miss that chapter in school? 
A great thread can take a quick turn for the distasteful, when people forget they aren't sitting on a boat, or at a bar with college buddies.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm takin my talents to Southbeach...... What a bum, just sayin!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

When someone says, TRUST ME IM VERY HONEST PERSON dont trust them! Trust me, I bought a boat from that guy, He was not very honest!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it is what it is.... seriously I HATE THAT.LOL.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

#1 = "It is what it is."
#2 = When someone is agreeing, they say, "I know! Right??".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Waiting in line at the funeral home to pay your respects and someone next to you has to try to strike up a conversation with the old " I really hate coming to this place". Who in the hell likes coming to this place.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

'good lookin out', 'just sayin', are ones i hear too much lately

'cool beans' always makes me rage too...lol

surely i will think of more when one strikes a nerve.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

katfish said:


> I kind of wonder why anyone tells me "no problem" after I tell them thank you.
> 
> Makes me feel like I created a problem and they want to let me know it.


"You're Okay".


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

DDDDAAAADDDDD!!!!!!!! or MMMMOOOOMMMM!!!!!! followed by sissy did something or took something 2 girls and no school it started at 6 am


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

In the same vein as "we seen", is "we was"... "We was" fishing over there for a while, when "we seen" someone catch a fish over there!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jeffmo said:


> i hate it when people say something rude then follow it up with "just saying"


I got a dude that I work with that uses that one alot it seems.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

How about someone is explaining somthing to you and they interject "you know what I mean" and look at you wondering if you can possibly grasp the intensely valuable and rare piece of wisdom they have bestowed on you...... /sigh......


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Lewis said:


> a couple more that make me cringe..."my babies mama" or "my babies daddy"


I got another guy at work that always uses the "babies mama" one all the time when refering to her. It does drive me nuts to hear it more than once a day from him.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

"We're gonna hire you in ASAP" when it's said from a potential employer to a temp when it's not gonna happen anytime soon. Just be honest and tell them that it'll be awhile before being hired in.


I think I hit a nerve with everyone on this topic,I knew I couldn't be the only one getting tired of certain phrases being used way too much.


Oops my bad I spelled part of the title of the thread wrong. I was in a hurry and tired you know what I'm saying At the end of the day I should've used spell check.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> "We're gonna hire you in ASAP" when it's said from a potential employer to a temp when it's not gonna happen anytime soon. Just be honest and tell them that it'll be awhile before being hired in.
> 
> 
> I think I hit a nerve with everyone on this topic,I knew I couldn't be the only one getting tired of certain phrases being used way too much.
> ...


"Oops My Bad"
"I was in a hurry"
"tired"
"you know what I'm saying"
"should've used spell check"

Got ya!LOL


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Sounds painful, just sayin'



I thought it would be like Rich Rod is doing such a great job..lol..


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bigcrappiehammer said:


> DDDDAAAADDDDD!!!!!!!! or MMMMOOOOMMMM!!!!!! followed by sissy did something or took something 2 girls and no school it started at 6 am


this is classic, two girls for me too but luckily (?????) I had to work so the sitter got to deal with this today.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> I thought it would be like Rich Rod is doing such a great job....


Is this written in English?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> "Oops My Bad"
> "I was in a hurry"
> "tired"
> "you know what I'm saying"
> ...


I tried to include a few of 'em in that response. Yeah ya got me but payback is a @#%^*.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Another one that I just heard from a guy at work yesterday while talking to me made me wanna knock him in the noggin for using it. While telling me something he finished by saying "you feel what I'm saying". Really? How am I supposed to have felt what he was saying? I think the only way that'd been possible if he was spitting on me while talking to me.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Is this written in English?


Makes perfect sense to me.....


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It's time for a big paradigm shi(f)t


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

How about being a Cleveland sports fan. "We are rebuilding" or "Wait until next year".


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

GO FISH said:


> How about being a Cleveland sports fan. "We are rebuilding" or "Wait until next year".


Especially since everyone knows that they really mean....."We made some bad decisions and cut costs so we could make a few million extra, but we expect you to keep giving us your money and maybe in a few years of raping our fans we might get lucky and have a decent team just to keep you interested for a few more years".


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Especially since everyone knows that they really mean....."We made some bad decisions and cut costs so we could make a few million extra, but we expect you to keep giving us your money and maybe in a few years of raping our fans we might get lucky and have a decent team just to keep you interested for a few more years".


I couldn't have said it any better, Intimidator !!!...........................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Especially since everyone knows that they really mean....."We made some bad decisions and cut costs so we could make a few million extra, but we expect you to keep giving us your money and maybe in a few years of raping our fans we might get lucky and have a decent team just to keep you interested for a few more years".


As Bill & Ted would've said,excellent. That's spot on Intimidator. Cleveland sports fans have heard that too many times and should turn a deaf ear when any of them start talking.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

"We have to grow the business first"...said in reply to asking about raises after 3 years of none...then watching said commentator bitchslap said business via stupidity, ineptitude and outright disdain.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Another one that makes me want to duck tape my head so it doesn't explode is, "you need to be politically correct". 
No I don't, you're not going to run over me, force something on me, or make me say or do something that I don't agree with just to appease a bunch of whimpering idiots. I appreciate people who speak their mind or stand up for themselves instead of "sucking Butt" or "folowing like a herd of cattle going to slaughter". Life can be cruel, inhumane, not fair, there are winner and losers, and there are all different kinds of people...and sometimes we just don't like each other....get over it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Especially since everyone knows that they really mean....."We made some bad decisions and cut costs so we could make a few million extra, but we expect you to keep giving us your money and maybe in a few years of raping our fans we might get lucky and have a decent team just to keep you interested for a few more years".


That's what we have been saying about Mikey boy Brown, and the Cincinnasty Bungles for years! Everyone around here hates the Bungles owner! I'd like to throw him in the OH. river and use his stinking hide as catfeesh bait!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Nothin irritates me more than someone ending a word, any word with izzle! For example while at Roosters sports bar a while back my sister and I and a few friends were watching the Browns/Steelers game, and this goof sitting behind us was non stop with this crap. When Harrison hit Cribbs this goon yells "Damn yo deebo knocked the shizzle out him" It was all day with this crap. I asked him a couple times to chill out but he just got louder. Quite frankly I was about to knock the shizzle out him! Yall naw what I'm sayin yo? Sometimes euthanasia should be an option!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Another one that makes me want to duck tape my head so it doesn't explode is, "you need to be politically correct".
> No I don't, you're not going to run over me, force something on me, or make me say or do something that I don't agree with just to appease a bunch of whimpering idiots. I appreciate people who speak their mind or stand up for themselves instead of "sucking Butt" or "folowing like a herd of cattle going to slaughter". Life can be cruel, inhumane, not fair, there are winner and losers, and there are all different kinds of people...and sometimes we just don't like each other....get over it.


:good::good:


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

There are a number that are particularly popular in business meetings. You hear them ad nauseum.

Robust 
A new paradigm
Going forward
We'll 'circle back' to you on that
You need to be 'reaching out' to your customers
This particular 'piece' (meaning item or issue) is very important
All these 'moving parts' (meaning variables) are important
The software allows you to 'drill down' to get the numbers you need.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I cannot believe nobody has said that yet! I hate that phrase! It was stupid when it came out and now I hear 60 year old women use it! Drives me nuts.

I also agree with the "izzle" thing.

Lg_mouth


----------



## greybearded1 (Feb 29, 2008)

The one I despise the most is "you have to learn to think out side the box ".. Had my boss tell me that just last Thursday, so I did and told him to stick his job up his ass, I asked him if my response was the kind of thinking he was looking for. Needless to say he didnt answer, I now feel alot better about myself and start my new job this coming Monday


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

greybearded1 said:


> The one I despise the most is "you have to learn to think out side the box ".. Had my boss tell me that just last Thursday, so I did and told him to stick his job up his ass, I asked him if my response was the kind of thinking he was looking for. Needless to say he didnt answer, I now feel alot better about myself and start my new job this coming Monday


FantasticLOL


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

i have 3 teenage nieces,they use"like"every other word....like he was here and like we saidlike god like that was like so like rudelike i couldnt like believe it,like god!!!!!!!.......so annoying like i swear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Just a few.
Booyah!!
Urra!!
Get you some !!
Whackem& stackem!!
If these people knew how stupid they sound,( Oh the word stupid explains it)


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Another one that makes me want to duck tape my head so it doesn't explode is, "you need to be politically correct".
> No I don't, you're not going to run over me, force something on me, or make me say or do something that I don't agree with just to appease a bunch of whimpering idiots. I appreciate people who speak their mind or stand up for themselves instead of "sucking Butt" or "folowing like a herd of cattle going to slaughter". Life can be cruel, inhumane, not fair, there are winner and losers, and there are all different kinds of people...and sometimes we just don't like each other....get over it.


You just wrote one of the best post I've read on here up to this point in time. Well stated my friend and I don't think anyone could've stated it better.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

greybearded1 said:


> The one I despise the most is "you have to learn to think out side the box ".. Had my boss tell me that just last Thursday, so I did and told him to stick his job up his ass, I asked him if my response was the kind of thinking he was looking for. Needless to say he didnt answer, I now feel alot better about myself and start my new job this coming Monday


Now that's how you do it,hope you like your new boss better than the last one.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You just wrote one of the best post I've read on here up to this point in time. Well stated my friend and I don't think anyone could've stated it better.


Can you tell we really haven't started running alot of trucks here yet (very slow ramp up), if the weather would have been nice (warm) I would have been out fishing


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I know I'm going to regret saying this one so sorry in advance for rustling your feathers or getting your panties in a bunch, but here goes:

"THE" Ohio State University

Not being from around here to be part of all the hype, it's just Ohio State University. Perhaps, I should have realized that my english "needs fixed" as they say in these parts.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ohiojmj said:


> I know I'm going to regret saying this one so sorry in advance for rustling your feathers or getting your panties in a bunch, but here goes:
> 
> "THE" Ohio State University
> 
> Not being from around here to be part of all the hype, it's just Ohio State University. Perhaps, I should have realized that my english "needs fixed" as they say in these parts.


Hey you're not the only one on that one. I cringe everytime I hear someone say "Thee Ohio State Buckeyes". Like using a fancier word makes it any better of a school. I could tolerate using the word THE before the school name but not the word THEE.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

"Lets get crackin"


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Can you tell we really haven't started running alot of trucks here yet (very slow ramp up), if the weather would have been nice (warm) I would have been out fishing


What the heck is taking you all so long? I kinda figured you'd be a little slow about now. It seems most industries start to slow down when a major holiday is approaching.


On a side note,I finally am no longer a temp. They finally got around to hiring myself and a few others in. Now I'll get paid for Xmas & New Years which I wasn't counting on. FIgured they'd wait until after the start of 2011 to hire all of us in.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

squid_1 said:


> "Lets get crackin"


I always thought that one sounded like something a drug dealer would say to the crack heads buying his stuff.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Government is "broken"
The Health Care System is "broken"
Our Education system is "broken"
Middle East "peace talks" (been hearing this one for decades)


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

"populate" a spreadsheet or list... 

"This is a process..." for all of us Browns fans... :hypnotized:

and last but not least...

"to make _________ lake unlimited horsepower no / wake"


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine wasn't exactly a phrase, but a word:whatever!! Then I learn on the news (Fox 8)last night that the word was voted "Most Annoying for 2010, and that's not all, it also won that prestigious award last year also. I guess I'm not the only one who *HATES* that word/phrase!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> I know I'm going to regret saying this one so sorry in advance for rustling your feathers or getting your panties in a bunch, but here goes:
> 
> "THE" Ohio State University
> 
> Not being from around here to be part of all the hype, it's just Ohio State University. Perhaps, I should have realized that my english "needs fixed" as they say in these parts.


I figured being from Buffalo and all you'd be tired of "wide right" and "Scott Norwide" by now....


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I's THE Ohio State University.....and THUH Ohio University, at least that's what I hear.
"Staaaaaaand up and Cheeeer....."
R


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

RonT said:


> I's THE Ohio State University.....and THUH Ohio University, at least that's what I hear.
> "Staaaaaaand up and Cheeeer....."
> R


OU class of "83....somehow I made it out with a degree

I never understood what was so confusing to Ohio State?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

seaturd said:


> i figured being from buffalo and all you'd be tired of "wide right" and "scott norwide" by now.... :d


ouch...........lol


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> What the heck is taking you all so long? I kinda figured you'd be a little slow about now. It seems most industries start to slow down when a major holiday is approaching.
> 
> 
> On a side note,I finally am no longer a temp. They finally got around to hiring myself and a few others in. Now I'll get paid for Xmas & New Years which I wasn't counting on. FIgured they'd wait until after the start of 2011 to hire all of us in.


 FANTASTIC News
I am very Happy for you and your family...I wish you guys nothing but the best. Enjoy this wonderful holiday season and RELAX for once


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> OU class of "83....somehow I made it out with a degree
> 
> I never understood what was so confusing to Ohio State?


GOOOOO BOCATS!!! i still manage to catch a game from time to time. love the bobcats.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

I could care less...when they mean to say "I COULDN'T care less"


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

snake69 said:


> Mine wasn't exactly a phrase, but a word:whatever!! Then I learn on the news (Fox 8)last night that the word was voted "Most Annoying for 2010, and that's not all, it also won that prestigious award last year also. I guess I'm not the only one who *HATES* that word/phrase!!


I actually use that one if I really,really,really want to annoy my wife.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Gone Fission said:


> I could care less...when they mean to say "I COULDN'T care less"


That one bugs me too!Also....when people say verse instead of versus. It's mostly younger people, but I've even heard veteran sportscasters say "Browns verse Bengals".


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

While watching some sports this weekend I think I heard the "At the end of the day" phrase probably atleast 15 times. If I didn't shave my head I'd probably have already pulled out what remaining hair that I have.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> GOOOOO BOCATS!!! i still manage to catch a game from time to time. love the bobcats.


Man,...we received a nice "butt whipping" from Troy. At least we have "The Band"


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

when someone tells a story and calls their father "dad" instead of "my dad'.for example a buddy of mine would say...Dads boat was a thompson.DAD SHOT AN 8 PT THIS YEAR.he's not my dad.it also annoys me when my buddy refers to his wife as mom,and there only in their 30's.......annoying!sounds like they're in their 80's."hey mom,you ready to go?''use her name PLEASE.Sounds good, I'll have to ask mom.....drives me crazy.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Double J said:


> when someone tells a story and calls their father "dad" instead of "my dad'.for example a buddy of mine would say...Dads boat was a thompson.DAD SHOT AN 8 PT THIS YEAR.he's not my dad.it also annoys me when my buddy refers to his wife as mom,and there only in their 30's.......annoying!sounds like they're in their 80's."hey mom,you ready to go?''use her name PLEASE.Sounds good, I'll have to ask mom.....drives me crazy.


I've forgotten all about that one. I've never understood why husbands or wives would refer to their significant others in that way. My best friends parents do it and I've always thought it was a little silly but everyone is different. I know I'd feel a little goofy if I called my wife "Mom",hell she might smack me for saying it to her.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Man,...we received a nice "butt whipping" from Troy. At least we have "The Band"


ive always enjoyed the band. i appreciate the moderness they bring to being a marching band. i would much rather watch them play then ohio states band.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> I actually use that one if I really,really,really want to annoy my wife.


I too use the term Whatever to annoy the crap out of people lol. Only I say Whatev! Oh how it strikes a nerve with the wife lol. So yes I'm guilty of perpetuating the cycle of whatever.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> ive always enjoyed the band. i appreciate the moderness they bring to being a marching band. i would much rather watch them play then ohio states band.


Except when they do "Script Ohio", that still gives me goosebumps to this day
I was kinda sad that "The Marching 110" went to the Marching 210 but supposedly since they give 110% they're still called THE MARCHING 110........That kinda crap annoys meLOL


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> Except when they do "Script Ohio", that still gives me goosebumps to this day


Did you know that Script Ohio was started by The University of Michigan as a show of sportsmanship?

DISCLAIMER: I'm not starting any crap by saying that. I think Script Ohio is pretty cool and found it interesting that it started that way.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

main street/wall street
the common good
tighten your belt
political correctness
holiday tree
thug version of "for real" aka freeel
the use of the letter "f" at the end of words instead of "th". Example earth=earf, strength=strenf

I think my #1 problematic saying, which has been echoed by a ton of others already is 

IT IS WHAT IT IS

I also hate when I ask a question and the answer I get is "because". Because what? "Because."


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

hate when someone says "mute point", im not a wordsmith by no means but its "moot point"


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> main street/wall street
> the common good
> tighten your belt
> political correctness
> ...


"Holiday tree",that one is one of the dumbest political correct sayings to have come about. "Common good" is way over used by every political wannabe. The reason I believe people answer a question with "Because" is because they're searching for something better to say. Or they could want that person to stop asking questions but doesn't realize that by answering it like that they're opening themselves up to more questioning.


----------

